# Let’s go!



## 7.3 Stroker (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyone interested in diving/freediving/spearfishing give me a call or text. 
I have a very flexible schedule so I can be available almost anytime, any day. Not afraid of night dives or the tax man. 
If you have nerves of steel, I have a 15’ aluminum semi-v boat that I’ll gladly run offshore in. Looking to buy live-aboard sailboat before summer.
I’ll probably be out fishing fort pickins, the bay, or 2-3 miles outside Pensacola pass this weekend.
Hit my line if you want to fish, drink a beer, sail around the world, etc. 
850-503-3092


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

7.3 Stroker said:


> Anyone interested in diving/freediving/spearfishing give me a call or text.
> I have a very flexible schedule so I can be available almost anytime, any day. Not afraid of night dives or the tax man.
> If you have nerves of steel, I have a 15’ aluminum semi-v boat that I’ll gladly run offshore in. Looking to buy live-aboard sailboat before summer.
> I’ll probably be out fishing fort pickins, the bay, or 2-3 miles outside Pensacola pass this weekend.
> ...


We dive a lot during the week. Usually quick morning trips during the summer. I'll keep your number.


----------

